# Grand Canyon of the stikine - crazy season



## goboatingaus (Oct 29, 2012)

Every year in the fall as river levels dip to their lowest point, all eyes are on the Stikine river in norther BC.

The Stikine is seen as the pinnacle of whitewater, and in recent years more and more paddlers have made the pilgrimage to explore its hidden treasures.

Film includes 2 runs of the Badass Site Zed rapids by Aniol Serrasolses and Galen Volckhausen!
(HUGE props to Aniol and Gerd for firing it up again in 2014 at 450cumecs!!!)

In this film i do my best to show in the truest form our experience from 2 runs down the river for the 2013 season.

After all.... we all know a good river trip is not just about the whitewater, but the special places and people along the way.

sit back and immerse yourself in the Stikine river with some of the coolest cats on the whitewater scene today.

https://vimeo.com/103601991

would love to know your thoughts! 
Adrian


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

That was an amazing video. Towards the end when the green boat caught air in v-drive... Awesome. Good work!


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

Great video!! Love the vicarious experience -- I'm never going to paddle that!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Great video, thanks for posting. Some of the best video I've seen of Site Zed. That stern squirt ~14:10 is outrageous.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yessss!


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

V drive footage makes me grip and I'm just watching it on a screen. Damn!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Great to see this as I'll never be up there rafting. Hey, maybe I'll do it with my ducky!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

This video shows Kayak skills and personal courage at the highest level.

Looking at your buddies getting hammered while you film, then jumping into the gnar yourself takes a lot of inner confidence. (assuming the camera operators did not go first ) !!!!

Awesome filming and video editing.

I will never get to see that run in person, thanks so much for making this video available to the entire boating community.


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

*awesome*

Really incredible video--nicely done.


----------



## willieboater (Sep 8, 2006)

Amazing video! The best I've seen of the stikine!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

goboatingaus said:


> In this film i do my best to show in the truest form our experience from 2 runs down the river for the 2013 season.


Totally accomplished that goal. Full of win, that!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

:shock:

Anion & Galen, and anyone else who's run that rapid (Ben Marr, who else?) is fucking stud. Damn. That is a terrifying staircase of water and they look awesome doing it. Aniol may be the one that takes Steve Fishers "loosest guy in a kayak ever" title from him.

What an incredible environment. So much water and so much raw rock. It's like seeing footage from the Himalaya. 

Great video. Thanks so much for putting it together and sharing it with us!


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Amazing and thanks. Interesting multi-national perspective. Suppose it would be difficult/impossible to find a crew of locals only to run this thing...


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Outstanding video!


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

*First Female Descent of Site Zed & the entire Grand Canyon of the Stikine*

Nouria Newman - Site Zed on Vimeo

She does it gracefully! Nice job!


----------

